# How strong is the wind?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

At the height of the gale, the harbourmaster radioed a coast guard and asked him to estimate the wind speed. He replied he was sorry, but he didn't have a gauge that was working. However, if it was any help, the wind had just blown his Land Rover off the cliff.
( Aberdeen P & J)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am tempted to Snope this!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> I am tempted to Snope this!


Spoil sport*/ sceptic * :roll:

* = delete as appropriate :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You forgot the "miserable old git*" option!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> You forgot the "miserable old git*" option!


Couldn't possibly comment 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a really windy day in Scotland.


----------

